# Who lives in Hong Kong?



## AJS (Jun 19, 2008)

It seems like a stupid question, I know. 7 million people all different, but I'm still curious.

My girlfriend and I are considering moving there, we've visited a couple of times, but I'm still not really sure who lives there, what they do, where they came from and how long they're staying and what were your reasons for moving? 

For the record we are both 30, no children, from the UK, have been in Australia and New Zealand, I work in sales and my girlfriend does medical administration. We'd probably intend to stay at least 2 years, and the appeal of it is the energy of the city itself, plus the access to China and other areas (for that matter access to anywhere compared to Australia and NZ!)


----------



## Cinnamon (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi there AJS,
your thread is from june , so you may already be in Hong kong. If so , I hope you are enjoying it! If not, i have a few thing that may help.

I dont live in Hong Kong, but have spent plenty of time there and met a lot of expats and been to a lot of the areas they live!
There seems to be a lot of people from your neck of the woods! a Lot of Brits! a lot of Aussies, americans etc. But there are also expats from other parts of the world. I did notice however , that in the areas i visited that were " expat" hangouts, they english, aussies and americans were the majority. 
As far as what they do? There seems to be a lot of bank workers/ finance people , english teachers etc. As Hong Kong is The home base of Cathay Pacific there are also lots of pilots that relocate there from all around the world. Obviously these sorts of people will be there for some time 2yrs + . Restaurants in te expat hang outs such as Lan Kwai Fong and Soho seem to have alot of staff from all over the world visiting and working.

If you are going to be there for 2 years, Repulse Bay, Mid- levels are good areas if you want to meet expats.

Mid levels is in hills above Central Wan Chai. Packed with Expats! . It is serviced by a massive escalator that travels up the hill. It seems to go on and on and on! Mid- levels is also very close to the nightlife of Soho and Lan Kwai Fong. 

It short- I guess that it really is a mixed bag! Plenty of people from all over the world doing all sorts of work! As you know, Hong Kong is an exciting place. If you are not there already, definately go! Its just so more cultural and different than Australia and New Zealand.

Best of luck with everything!


----------



## Shindhyq (Sep 11, 2008)

AJS said:


> It seems like a stupid question, I know. 7 million people all different, but I'm still curious.
> 
> My girlfriend and I are considering moving there, we've visited a couple of times, but I'm still not really sure who lives there, what they do, where they came from and how long they're staying and what were your reasons for moving?
> 
> For the record we are both 30, no children, from the UK, have been in Australia and New Zealand, I work in sales and my girlfriend does medical administration. We'd probably intend to stay at least 2 years, and the appeal of it is the energy of the city itself, plus the access to China and other areas (for that matter access to anywhere compared to Australia and NZ!)




Hi

A good place to find answers to your questions is with the Census and Statistics Department of Hong Kong > google their website


----------

